# Doordash dropoff notes removed?



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Has anyone else had drop off notes removed? 
Today I noticed that I couldn't write a note before completing orders. I usually put "Have a good night" along with anything else of note if necessary.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mine still work.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I noticed it


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

JT_Rideshare said:


> Has anyone else had drop off notes removed?
> Today I noticed that I couldn't write a note before completing orders. I usually put "Have a good night" along with anything else of note if necessary.


It happened last week.

Yesterday I updated the app and now it's not allowing me to take pictures.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I like to write my own notes like ....Leave the order on the curb, or with the dog.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Didn’t update. Worked fine today.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't leave a note, waste of time. The app automatically thanks the customer for using door dash when their food is dropped off. They aren't adding more $$ for pleasantries.


----------

